# Two Worlds Multiplayer Lan?!



## Ellim (10. Mai 2007)

Hi all,
ja ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, wie das mit dem Multiplayer aussieht wenn man mit nur einem Freund spielen will? Kann man das auch über Lan spielen und/oder einfach einen Server createn mit Passwort? Wollte halt mit nem Kollegen spielen und wir ham da nen anderen Rythmus als viele Spieler.


Thanks all


----------



## deinFadder (10. Mai 2007)

Ja man kann es spielen, wenn es denn mal funktioniert. Ich rate dir mit dem Kauf des Spiels zu warten wenn du's dir überhaupt kaufen willst. Hab das Spiel seit gestern und bin sehr enttäuscht. Also überlegs dir gut


----------



## Ellim (10. Mai 2007)

Also ich habe das Spiel auch seit gestern und nur mal kurz angespielt, deswegen auch die Frage. ich habs Telefonisch aktiviert, was ein qual war weil da immer besetzt war. Die gra. war gut aber das Wasser war scheiße! Und was spielt sich noch ein wenig Ruckelig. Ich danke mal das das mit eins zwei Patches gemacht ist. Aber ich befürchte das es wieder mal Probleme mit dem LAN gibt, bei dem Freund und mir hat RS:Lockdown und Titan Quest schon nett gefunzt!
Also LAN gibt es auch Koop?


----------



## deinFadder (10. Mai 2007)

Ja es gibt nen coop modus im lan, bzw. vielmehr über die server. echtes lan wirst du nicht vorfinden. Bei mir hackt und ruckelt es auch, trotz > 30 fps


----------



## Ellim (10. Mai 2007)

ich weiß nicht ob du Dungeon Siege 2 kennst, da geht bei mir die Lan funktion auch nicht, aber man kann einfach selber ein Spiel auf einem Server erstellen und ich stell für mich und Kumpels immer einen Server mit Passwort. Geht das bei TW auch oder muss ich einen Publicderver nehmen wo andere einfach mitspielen?

Ps: Bei Gothic 3 hatte ich am anfang auch so meine Probleme mit der Performance trotz super Rechner. Aber jetzt läuft das ding perfekt! Ich denke man muss bei TW einfach Zocken und hoffen das Patches was bringen, weil wäre schade wenn nicht?!


----------



## Riddick1107 (11. Mai 2007)

Wie ich gehört habe ist man beim Multiplayer in so einer Stadt wo man nicht rauskann, oder??
Sieht man den da die anderen Spieler (nicht KI)?
Kann man dort mit denen Handel treiben, kaufen und verkaufen von Gegenständen die man im Einzelspieler bekommen hat oder so?


----------



## Echnaton84 (11. Mai 2007)

Riddick1107 am 11.05.2007 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich gehört habe ist man beim Multiplayer in so einer Stadt wo man nicht rauskann, oder??
> Sieht man den da die anderen Spieler (nicht KI)?
> Kann man dort mit denen Handel treiben, kaufen und verkaufen von Gegenständen die man im Einzelspieler bekommen hat oder so?


inzwischen (1.2) kann man auch im multiplayer alleine spielen
andere spieler sieht man natürlich.
handeln etc. ja.
der singleplayer ist vollkommen vom multiplayer getrennt (gut so, wegen des cheatens)


----------

